# oops I did it again



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for keeping the Febreeze factory running single-handedly. The workers and their families congratulate you on your efforts. And remind me never to buy your SUV when you've finished with it!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my, you must have some of the most well fed dogs on the forum! I will admit I was hoping for a photo of the guilty parties. Good thing you were able to whip up cake #2 so quickly, and keep a sense of humor as well!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh Jack, you bad boy! Those boys are lucky they're so loved.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Your story was quite amusing to read, especially your husbands remarks about the burned rubber. Dogs will be dogs and manage feats we don't think are possible to conquer in mere seconds. I'm sure your neighbor will truly enjoy the cake.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Boy Jack, you do love your sweets..I could see the cake and all..?? glad you were able to make another one, untouched!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's always "the boys!!!!" lol 

It's amazing what they can get into in such a short amount of time!!!!!!! 

Well done on quickly whipping up a second cake and securing it so well!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I think that I have finally figured out that my boys see the center island in my kitchen the way we humans see a buffet. Select what ever appeals to you and take it to your "table" to eat. Lol. The "buffet" is closed at our house now. NOTHING on the center island any longer. And they suffer in silence (mostly) about this new development.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Purely out of curiosity, do you normally prepare their meals on your centre island? That may explain the buffet - my dinner comes from that island, I see more food there, therefore it must be MY food and they forgot to give it to me! Especially if it's peanut butter or fruitables.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Purely out of curiosity, do you normally prepare their meals on your centre island? That may explain the buffet - my dinner comes from that island, I see more food there, therefore it must be MY food and they forgot to give it to me! Especially if it's peanut butter or fruitables.


You are absolutely correct. I do get their food ready on the center island. I am sure you are correct that they assume that if it is there I have simply forgotten to give it to them and they will just help me.out by getting it themselves. They are such helpful dogs


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Sadie applauds this story and would like to thank Jack and Bailey for reaffirming her belief that patience and persistence will pay off.


----------

